# Gesucht: Große ewige Essenzen



## ~Healer~ (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich wollte mal fragen in welchem Item level Bereich Große ewige Essenzen droppen, oder am besten in welchem genauen Level ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit am grössten?
Bin grad am Skillen ^^

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logeras (15. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bekomme meine Essenzen in dem Itembereich von Stufe 40-45 wenn ich Waffen oder Rüssi entzauber.


----------



## Szyslak (15. Oktober 2007)

Logeras schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme meine Essenzen in dem Itembereich von Stufe 40-45 wenn ich Waffen oder Rüssi entzauber.


Schwachsinn, glaube ich dir niemals...

Lieber Healer, du sitzt doch eigentlich schon an der Quelle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du gehst auf www.buffed.de und gibst oben rechts "Große ewige Essenz" ein, dann klickst du auf "entzauber aus" (oder so ähnlich) und dann zeigt er dir die Items und das Levelberich an!
Dann wirst du feststellen, dass der Beitrag von Logeras völlig falsch ist.
Große Ewige Essenzen droppen aus Items im Levelbereich von 56 - 60 (Hauptsächlich grüne Items aus Azeroth!!) und auch überwiegend aus Waffen!
Geringe ewige Essenzen droppen schon von Grünen Items ab Level 51 (auch überwiegend aus Waffen).
Hier noch ein Link:
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16203
Und viel Spass beim Skillen, nach 2 Stunden war ich von 0 auf 330 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Habe auch die Tage umgeskilled ^^)


----------



## Logeras (15. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt Sorry mein Fehler das war die Geringe ewige Essenz. Allerdings kannst du aus 3 Geringe ewige Essenzen 1 Große ewige Essenz machen.


Auch wenn Blasc was anderes sagt das selbst die Geringe ewige Essenz ab Stufe 50 Items entzauberbar ist.Stimmt es nicht immer oder ist nicht allwissend. Ich hab meine Geringe ewige Essenzen von Items die unter Stufe 50 waren aus 2 Zul Farrak runs.


----------



## Szyslak (15. Oktober 2007)

Logeras schrieb:


> Stimmt Sorry mein Fehler das war die Geringe ewige Essenz. Allerdings kanst du aus 3 Geringe ewige Essenzen 1 Große ewige Essenz machen.


Selbst das ist falsch.. Grüne Gegenstände (hauptsächlich Waffen) ab 51 geben Geringe Ewige Essenzen.. Und nicht ab 40-45.. Das kann ich dir garantieren, habe ja erst vor kurzem umgeskilled!


----------



## ~Healer~ (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich danke dir, werde dann gleich einfach mal paar inis in dem lvl Bereich 56-60 abklappern.

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

